# Ok, where did it go?



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I lose more things in here.:frusty: Now, I am looking for the thread on cutting the top of the head. Someone experiemented different ways to cut the hair, and has it down to a science, and shared how to do it with pictures. Going to groomer and want to print out the pictures, to take with me.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Here it is: Sierra Style Bangs

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=Sierra+bangs


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you Sheri! I love the hair cut and hope the boys turns out. I am constantly pushing their hair back away from the eyes,


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am still playing with Dexter's bangs, I just do not want to cut too much. But, I love looking at his eyes now!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Share pictures afterward Colleen...can't wait to see how the boys grooming turned out.


----------

